# RIP Coquit



## GeckoGranny (Jul 9, 2013)

Stool grieving for my little girl with an attitude. You lived with us for the first three years of your life than suddenly became ill & died. I will always remember you b/c you was my first Leopard Gecko.


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## GeckoGranny (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank u for your response it lifted my spirits although I did have to explain to my grand children which were also attached to our feisty lil girl . My male is doing much better he is eating & popping also his energy is back so thank God. I had ordered so many meds for him but he doesn't need them so I will hold on to them


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, losing a beloved pet is no different to losing a family member, in my eyes. 

As for yourr poll, I have found my vet to be very reasonable, often charging me less for an appointment compared to larger, more common mammals. 
I had a chameleon pts last year, and the vet did the procedure very cheap as he had to go away for a day to research how to perform the procedure on such a delicate animal, which obviously would have been more stressful to the chat. 

I can understand why some might charge more due to a lack of specialists in the area, but ultimately, a viewing is no different to any other animal.


----------

